# Mobile, Al



## DouglasB. (Jan 6, 2017)

Been back down here since last May. Anyone else in the area?


----------



## Batjack (Jan 28, 2017)

Not down that way, but wishing I was. I've got some really good friends there that I need to see. Good friends to have too, one's a bondsman (bondswoman) and one's a EMT / Paramedic on one of the ambulances. Plus I need to make good my honorary membership to the KoM. Gonna try to make it this spring, if I can. Would love to get in some fish'n while I'm there.


----------

